# She hasn't acted the same.



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya I'm new here and my Malteses name is Arabella (Bella for short). 
She got groomed Friday for the first time 
and she hasn't acted the same since. She got cut really short and she has been really lazy
and hardly ever
walks around inside she will walk outside but not inside and she keeps trying to itch
her ears and her behind.


Could it be because she's not used to the cut or she hurts?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Did they tranquilize her? You should ask.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

No, she didn't.

She said she is a brat and she wouldn't stay still and that she was spolied! haha


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Since her hair is shorter than she is used to....it probably feels uncomfortable.

Once Wolfie was shaved short and shivered forEVER! I had to keep a sweater on him.

Maybe Bella is sensitive to the shampoo and conditioner used on her too. Anyway she probably had her anal glands expressed and has an itchy, uncomfortable bottom.

Maltese are very sensitive creatures and the combination of going through the grooming and the actual procedures could take a toll on one.

There is the chance she was injured or infected somehow too so keep an eye on her and don't hesitate to have a vet look her over if it doesn't improve but takes a turn for the worse.

Hopefully she will be her old self real soon!


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you so much!  That really helps! 

Woo! I thought something was really wrong with her! 

I think next time we will go to a different groomer! haha


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

To me it sounds like she is not feeling well.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking but also she was nervous when she got groomed but then again the 
day before I remember she was acting funny too.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Did you stay with her at the groomer?


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

No, I had school...sadly!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so paranoid when it comes to groomers.
Maybe the groomer was a little rough :shocked: Nemo loved to be groomed except by this one girl, I could sense he wasn't comfortable. He would always be happy and wagging his tail except with this one young girl, as soon as the first time was done that was it :huh: I wouldn't let her groom him, I just felt something wasnt right. I am not saying she was rough but I just always assume thats what it is.
Maybe you should try a different groomer


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah!

I'm not sure I liked this groomer!

She kinda made me mad :angry: My mom said she said my dog was a brat? I'm sure she was saying it in
a laughing way but you don't say that! My mom knows the groomer, but still I don't think Bella is a brat!

I think she was rough because she said Bella wouldn't stay still, well why would she? She was 
scared to death!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Yeah!
> 
> I'm not sure I liked this groomer!
> 
> ...


Aww she isn't a brat, she is adorable!! :wub: Just take her somewhere new and see how it goes..
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww thank you! 
 
No way I'm going back to her lol

Here's what she looks like now










Her hair is super uneven!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww she is sweet!!Don't worry it will grow back and fast.
We all have had those short haircuts but she looks very adorable. :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a sweet girl.  Maybe next time she is groomed you can go with and stick around. Also, I would make sure they don't dry her in a cage dryer.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww thank you everyone! :wub: 

I can't believe I joined 5 months ago and just now is posting! haha

:biggrin: 

I hope I will get to see her get groomed next time!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Your pup is adorable ,I think the groomer should not call your pup a brat.if someone said that to me i would not take my pup back.When i take Baci to be groomed i stay there the whole time.i go on my day off from work.I had one bad experience the groomer cut his nose he still has a little scar i was not there my mother picked him up she did not notice,when i came home he was not acting right, when i saw the cut i called the place they said nothing happened he must have done it after he left, i was so upset so thats why i make sure to me there.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope she gets used to it soon. one reason I didn't go back to my groomer was the same thing that he told me sparkey was so hard to work with and he charged me more. but the last person there that groomed him told me he was the sweetest dog she worked on. so I think he must have done something to scare him. now I groom him myself


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking but also she was nervous when she got groomed but then again the
> day before I remember she was acting funny too.[/B]



Since the day before she was "acting funny", I would definately make a vet appt.

She may have an ear infection. 

This may have nothing to do with the grooming. She may be sick.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww the groomer cut his nose!? Poor thing!

Dude, that's not fare! Charging people more because it was really hard? Uhh that's your job! :angry: 

I think I'm going to take her to Pet Co. or Pets Smart!

I think she is just getting used to the new cut and I think that's why she is acting weird and
the groomer cut really really close to her behind and her nails! Which makes me mad!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think she is just getting used to the new cut and I think that's why she is acting weird and
> the groomer cut really really close to her behind and her nails! Which makes me mad![/B]



I would feel more comfortable if you let a vet decide. JMHO


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I think I also want to do that! Just to make sure!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yeah, I think I also want to do that! Just to make sure! [/B]



You are a sweetheart. Your little one is lucky to have you. :wub: 

How old is she? She sure is a cutie pie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Her haircut is cute......don't take her to that groomer again!!! Yes, do have a vet to check her out to make sure she doesn't have something wrong.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=579061
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww why thank you :wub: hehe

She was born November 25th, 2007 so she'll be 6 months old next Sunday!  

I'm really starting to like this forum, everyone is so nice!
I'm going to go introduce myself! :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree, take her to the vet just to make sure. It could just be the whole grooming experience (ever see Animal Planet's "Groomer Has It"?), but being that it was her first time (?) being trimmed the groomer should have been much more patient and soothing. 

And when I see folks with nice puppy trims, I always ask where they went and how they felt about the groomer. We haven't taken Uno anywhere just yet, but I'm compiling a list to research to find places where I can stay and watch. Eventuallly, I hope to trim him on my own though since we already started to do Wahl trims on his paws, paw pads and face.


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

:biggrin:

Good news!

She is acting a lot better she played more and ate better!Yay! But still I'm wanting to take her but I don't know when 
or if we will mom is going to have to decide!
So busy this week 
8th Grade Promotion is tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope that your darling is ok and getting use to her new cut.

Keep us posted when you take her to the Vet. We love her.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe the groomer got water in Bella's ear(s). Keep a check to make sure in a few days that you do not smell an ordor from the ear(s).


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I would go with my gut and find another groomer, or begin doing it yourself. Mine never came home acting differently except for once. That was years ago. I really think the lady drugged my dog tho.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> No, she didn't.
> 
> She said she is a brat and she wouldn't stay still and that she was spolied! haha[/B]


*
Your baby is a sweetie. I may be sensitive but ANY groomer who called my baby a "BRAT" :shocked: just because she was scared and trying to protect herself....well that is the last time they would ever touch either of my fur-girls. *


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Aww thank you! I know right? No one- even if she is spoiled calls my baby a brat! 


Oh, Bella is acting just fine now!  She is happy, she plays, and is very much like herself!  Yay!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy acts funny when she get's home for a few days too - they give her a little baboon butt sanitary shave and I think she doesn't like the way everything feels on her skin back there, so she's fussy till she gets used to it. 

When Izzy was a puppy she hated being groomed and she had terrible mats when I got her. The first time I took her in to be groomed I told the groomer it was OK to shave her if they needed to because she growled and bit... they said no they would work with her. They gave her a bath and brushed her for hours they said she finally fell asleep after a while. She was terrible though - she snapped and growled for the better part of it - but they never said anything negative about her. They just said don't worry we'll all keep working with her and she'll behave better.

Now she's an angel when she gets groomed.

Groomers should learn to be like babysitters - You always get a better tip if you say they were wonderful - no matter how they behave. And a good groomer should be able to handle any kind of fussy behavior appropriatly - with out drugs or being mean to the dog.

Find another groomer. 

Leslie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*It took me 5 groomers to finally find the one that I like and trust!! When my two get groomed Pacino always rubs his butt the first day, I think that their butt itches from the shave. It doesn't seem to bother Ralphie.

My groomer is gentle, and loves the boys. The last groomer told me that Pacino "growled" at her and tried to "bite" her a couple of times!! :w00t: Pacino?? He will lick the skin off of you he is so loving and trusting!! If Pacino, my social butterfly who loves everyone, tried to bite her then you can bet your bippy that she did something to him to hurt him. The only thing I can say is too bad he didn't connect!!

If I were you I would be very leary about going back there to that particular groomer.

Good luck!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------

